# Exam- Did you finish all questions? Six mins per question?



## thechosenone (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

Its 6 mins per question in the exam. I would like to know from members who gave the exams. Where you able to really attempt all the questions in the exam or did you miss some questions due to lack of tiime. How was AM and how was PM....

Want to know real experiences...


----------



## desantmf (Sep 22, 2013)

I think everyone is different and even every teat is a little different. For me I had plenty of time. I am not a fast test taker either, but I had at least an hour in both the AM and PM to check and recheck my answers. Some questions will only take a minute to solve and others alot longer.

I think the key is to have a good test taking strategy. Answer the easy ones first, followed by the ones that you know but will probably take a bit to look up. Then take on thw hard ones.


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 23, 2013)

I am a good test taker. I had more than ample time for both AM and PM. I answered every question in the first hour of each portion, went back, double checked, made minor changes (5 or so answers). Finished in ~2.5 hours for each half.


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm...can't seem to edit. I just noticed this was in Civ. Eng.

Thats what I get for looking at recent new posts and blindly replying.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 23, 2013)

It seems like most people can take each portion of the FE/PE (regardless of which one) in 3 hours, leaving about 1 hour for checking or going back and looking at those that will take a longer amount of time.

I think that most problems take 3-4 minutes, some take twice that, and if you can't find the formula you need, it may take you 10-15 minutes to find a formula.

In short, don't worry/stress about the time, but don't dawdle.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 23, 2013)

Not me. Congrats to ^^^^

While I made sure I at least looked at every problem (don't want to miss any easy ones), I never had enough time. For every exam (FE, PE-Transpo, CA Seismic and CA Survey), there was a lot of bubble filling at that 5 minute call for me.


----------



## egdad4 (Sep 24, 2013)

When I took my test April '12, I finished my first run through both the AM and PM (construction) sessions in under three hours. I consider myself an average test taker so it was heads down and focus on the task at hand immediately the proctor said start. I went through as quickly as I could, glancing at the clock once in a while, and marking off any questions I didn't know to do later rather than panic looking for the appropriate reference. I then went through the marked off questions and then rechecked my answers. I also crosschecked that I had the correct bubble filled on the answer sheet as I had circled my answer on the question paper on my way through.


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Sep 25, 2013)

AM took me 2.5 hours, PM took me 3.5 hours (Geotech).


----------



## MWC PE (Oct 15, 2013)

Finished the AM in about 2.5 hours, spent 30 minutes reviewing and found one question I changed the answer to.

Finished the PM in about 2 hours, spent about an hour reviewing, waiting for someone else to leave first.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm bumping this topic. 

I'm practicing with EET exams, Six Minute Solutions, and Goswami's practice exams. 

I am struggling to finish most of the 6MS problems in 6 minutes or less. I need to get faster. Any tips on gaining speed? I'm practicing as many problems as possible and trying to retain information at the same time (that's also the hard part).


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 23, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I'm bumping this topic.
> 
> I'm practicing with EET exams, Six Minute Solutions, and Goswami's practice exams.
> 
> I am struggling to finish most of the 6MS problems in 6 minutes or less. I need to get faster. Any tips on gaining speed? I'm practicing as many problems as possible and trying to retain information at the same time (that's also the hard part).


tabulation of reference material helped me a lot i even made my own index with what topics were included.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2019)

thechosenone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its 6 mins per question in the exam. I would like to know from members who gave the exams. Where you able to really attempt all the questions in the exam or did you miss some questions due to lack of tiime. How was AM and how was PM....
> 
> Want to know real experiences...


I was able to attempt all. I would say I am a good test taker. For my AM I could complete with recheck all the questions in 3 hrs. So I took a long lunch break. For PM I could complete all in 3.5.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I'm bumping this topic.
> 
> I'm practicing with EET exams, Six Minute Solutions, and Goswami's practice exams.
> 
> I am struggling to finish most of the 6MS problems in 6 minutes or less. I need to get faster. Any tips on gaining speed? I'm practicing as many problems as possible and trying to retain information at the same time (that's also the hard part).


I never used the six minute problems, but from what I have heard they are pretty difficult to finish in 6 minutes. 

Gaining speed for me was mainly knowing where to find stuff easily (tabbing and cheat sheets) and doing several passes on the questions solving easier ones first. You would be surprised how many questions you can do under a minute or two.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 1, 2019)

NikR said:


> I never used the six minute problems, but from what I have heard they are pretty difficult to finish in 6 minutes.
> 
> Gaining speed for me was mainly knowing where to find stuff easily (tabbing and cheat sheets) and doing several passes on the questions solving easier ones first. You would be surprised how many questions you can do under a minute or two.


I second the hamster.


----------



## john813_PE (Oct 14, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I'm bumping this topic.
> 
> I'm practicing with EET exams, Six Minute Solutions, and Goswami's practice exams.
> 
> I am struggling to finish most of the 6MS problems in 6 minutes or less. I need to get faster. Any tips on gaining speed? I'm practicing as many problems as possible and trying to retain information at the same time (that's also the hard part).




Step 1: throw 6mS book in trash

Step 2: focus on other books. 

Tried to comprehend their crap when studying for the WRE. Complete waste of time. 

When I was stuck on the PM section during the exam I compared the W/WW portion with the 6MS W/WW portion. The real exam seemed way easier.


----------



## john813_PE (Oct 14, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I'm bumping this topic.
> 
> I'm practicing with EET exams, Six Minute Solutions, and Goswami's practice exams.
> 
> I am struggling to finish most of the 6MS problems in 6 minutes or less. I need to get faster. Any tips on gaining speed? I'm practicing as many problems as possible and trying to retain information at the same time (that's also the hard part).




Step 1: throw 6mS book in trash

Step 2: focus on other books. 

Tried to comprehend their crap when studying for the WRE. Complete waste of time. 

When I was stuck on the PM section during the exam I compared the W/WW portion with the 6MS W/WW portion. The real exam seemed way easier.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 14, 2019)

john813 said:


> Step 1: throw 6mS book in trash
> 
> Step 2: focus on other books.
> 
> ...


W/WW?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 14, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> W/WW?


Water/Wastewater, which is one of the areas of the WRE/Environmental depth exam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 14, 2019)

@Will.I.Am thanks. I never saw it written that way. Used to seeing WRE.


----------



## john813_PE (Oct 15, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> W/WW?




Sorry for any confusion. 

Yea, it's the water-wastewater section of the WRE exam. 16-18 questions on the back end of the PM section of that exam.


----------



## Zach Field (Aug 12, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> I never used the six minute problems, but from what I have heard they are pretty difficult to finish in 6 minutes.
> 
> Gaining speed for me was mainly knowing where to find stuff easily (tabbing and cheat sheets) and doing several passes on the questions solving easier ones first. You would be surprised how many questions you can do under a minute or two.


This is exactly the strategy I used for the transportation exam. The tabbing was extremely vital. Hammering through all of the material I was familiar with and could knock out in 1-2 minutes left ample time to pick through the remaining questions.


----------

